# [Tutorial] How to get Free Google Maps in Offline mode [Sony Ericsson].



## Infernal12 (Dec 13, 2008)

I've seen a lot of people asking for free maps in offline mode, so here's a tutorial. This works in most of the SE phones which have Java MIDP 2.0. While writing i assume that you are already familiar with Installing games, applications and transferring files to your phone from the PC.

*You Need:*
A PC with internet connection.
Windows XP/Vista (not tried with others)
USB Chord of your SE phone.


*Step 1*:
You need the application of Mini-Google-Maps (mgmaps for short)

*DOWNLOAD*

Choose "Stable (v1.3x)" and platform "Generic"
Click on [jar] as we are going to use SE mobile phones, [jad] file is not required. You will now be asked to save the file. Please save it on your desktop (makes things easier )

*Step 2*:
Now we need the map "tiles" which comprise the maps used by mgmaps.
To download these, and a custom area map, you need a tool called gMapMaker. _(You need __MS .NET Framework v2.0__ to run gMapMaker)_

*DOWNLOAD*

*Step 3*:

Now we need to create a map file for a custom area.
Go here and use the tool to create a ".map" file. Save this to your desktop too.


*INSTRUCTIONS:*

1. Find the area that You want to get a map of.
2. Draw a line around the area that You want mapped, by placing markers around *in sequence*. A single click places a marker, a click on a marker removes it. It is also possible to drag markers around after they have been placed.
3. Specify zoom levels, map type, and detail level. *WARNING:* The maximum detail level can freeze Your browser for upto 5 minutes, depending on the complexity of the shape and other factors.
4. Press the "Generate!" button. Wait for the script to generate everything. As a side note, Mozilla Firefox does the processing much much faster than IE does.

Be careful and do not select a huge map size. Also select a modest zoom level. Level 17 is not needed, it will just clog up your memory.

*Step 4*:

Now open gMapMaker.
You should see something like this (the fields may differ)
View attachment 2538
In "operating mode" select "MGMaps mode use a .map file"
Click on "Go.." You will now be asked for the .map file which was saved on the desktop. Select it. gMapMaker will now download the tiles of your map. Please be patient, this can take a while.

*Step 5*:

A folder should be created in "C:/Program Files/gMapMaker"(Windows XP) Or "C:/Desktop" (Windows Vista)

It will contain another folder "MGMapsCache". Copy this to your memory card or phone memory (If it has enough space)

*Step 6*:

Now install the application "mgmaps.jar" in your mobile phone the usual way. Start the application. Go to menu->settings->map browsing
Mark the fields of "Stored Maps" and "Offline mode"
If your maps are inside the phone memory, Put the storage path as "C:/MGMapsCache", or if your maps are in the memory card put it as "E:/MGMapsCache". Select more->save
Restart the application. Press <zero> till it shows "Google Maps"
If it does not show even after pressing repeatedly, go to menu->settings->map types. Here you will find something as "Not Available(Google)" Select it and mark "Google Maps"
The maps should now be seen.

*Step 7*:

Enjoy !!!
Do report boken links to me if you find any...


*CAUTION:*

I am not responsilble in the rare event that you end up damaging your phone in the course of following this tutorial. Doing the steps above is at your own risk.

This tutorial is NOT to be posted on any other website without due credits to me


----------



## unni (Dec 13, 2008)

Sounds great. Will definitely try this. Thanks very very much.


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 13, 2008)

I might try it today. 

Some screenshots would surely help the thread though.


----------



## Infernal12 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah i know.....will try to get some.


----------



## unni (Dec 13, 2008)

Will it show the current location like Google Maps does?


----------



## Infernal12 (Dec 13, 2008)

If you have GPRS and a powerful phone, yes it will. Or if you have Internal GPS


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 13, 2008)

kewl !


----------



## Infernal12 (Dec 13, 2008)

Please, let me know if its working on Nokia guys.....I will edit the title then. I would test myself, but nobody i know has a nokia


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 13, 2008)

I think it will work for Nokia aswell. I will test and post shortly


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm also a nokia dude. Gr8 tut


----------



## Infernal12 (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks again.......so its working on S40 ??


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice tutorial its working in my Nokia 3110 classic,both google maps and yahoo maps r working.

Is there any way to use wikimapia as stored maps(offline)?


----------



## k4ce (Apr 20, 2009)

i have used it on my k550 ... will work on any java based fone .... it is really good .... the only lil issue is to transfer the map tiles to fone as this takes a long time ...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 20, 2009)

I get sick of security warnings


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome tutorial. I wish it was a shorter process though


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 21, 2009)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> I get sick of security warnings


Take  App.settings and choose the option "Ask first time only" or "Always allowed"


----------



## arunks (Apr 21, 2009)

hey!!

I have already used this app in my n70 some months back. So from my side its sure that it works with nokia also


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

thanx.  great tutorial.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 21, 2009)

a nice and useful tutorial


----------



## shyamno (Apr 22, 2009)

Mine not working...i m trying with Nokia 3500c....its not displaying any maps..as such.I have tried the newer version of mapmaker still no..result.

if someone can post some screenshots of the tutorials..it would be helpful.Also the Cache which is to be transferred to the phone..is just few bytes..is it so ??


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 22, 2009)

^Download the maps again by selecting a location,the cache shud be in mega byte sizes


----------



## naresh.ks (Sep 17, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> Take  App.settings and choose the option "Ask first time only" or "Always allowed"



hi... i followed the tutorial and spent 3 hrs performing all the action mentioned. 

still it asks me security warning. i click on yes and asks for cache.conf i click on yes then there comes whole lot of warning which i cannot avaoid. if click no then nothing happens. no maps are displayed.

could you please help in sorting this things out.


----------

